# Magazines



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Are the magazines the same with the USP TACTICAL and the USP???


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Tactical ones come with a free :smt171


----------

